# Missouri



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anybody in missouri know when and where there are small animal or poultery swap meets and shows. I live in saint louis. Dont mind going to st chareles,franklin,jefferson,or washington county. So if anything is going on in there please tell me.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Theres one in Farmington, Fruitland, and Waterloo Illinois


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

I live in Ste. Genevieve MO nice to have somebody kind of close


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Ya I live in Missouri to Joplin, MO


----------

